# Orbea Onix back for 2013!



## MountVision

After a one year hiatus, Orbea has reintroduced the Onix model. It's list price at $1899 is $400 below the least expensive Orca model. It is called the *Onix TPX*. A couple links are below.

Onix Tpx — Orbea

2013 Orbea Onix TPX - YouTube

I'm personally glad to see the reintroduction, since, after testing several bikes, I picked up the last 2011 Onix T105 in my area that I could find. This was just before I found out that it was discontinued.

I've riden it about 1000 miles over the first year of ownership and I'm still quite happy with it. No maintenance issues at all.

2013 Orbea Onix TPX Summary (via online bike shop)

The weekend epic ride, the adventure ride that includes a large helping of gravel roads, or the weekly lunch time group ride that brings you and your friends together for some friendly competition, this is where the Orbea Onix TPX is made to perform. To create the Onix, Orbea took their highly successful top-of-the-line Orca model and tweaked the geometry slightly to furnish the Onix with stable handing and a slightly more upright position. This was accomplished by making the head tube angle a half degree slacker, the head tube 1 cm longer, and engineering chainstays that are a few millimeters longer on the 54, 57, and 60 cm sizes while keeping top tube lengths essentially identical to the Orca. What all this adds up to is a bike that is more stable and comfortable for those long days in the saddle and is just more enjoyable on the shorter days. This subtle approach to designing an endurance road bike is a welcome improvement over the radically different geometries offered by many of the bigger name manufacturers in this category that often give up good handling by focusing exclusively on comfort. A properly designed bike, such as the Orbea Onix, strikes the proper balance between performance and comfort.

The Onix frame is made using Orbea's bronze level carbon fiber that is also used in their more race oriented Orca line for smooth handling, outstanding vibration dampening, and a responsive ride. The frame is built up using Sram's wide range double Apex grouppo. This group is the perfect match for the adventurous rides the Onix is designed to handle. Apex uses an 11-32t cassette and compact crankset to produce the same gear range as traditional triple drivetrains. The main advantage is that the compact double shifts so much more reliably and smoothly compared to a triple. This outstanding drivetrain works in concert with Orbea's house brand build kit to produce a bike that is light, fast, and affordable.

Features
•Frame and Fork: Orbea Bronze Carbon
•Shifters: SRAM Apex
•Derailleurs: SRAM Apex
•Cassette: SRAM PG-1050 11-32t 10s
•Brakes: Orbea Pro
•Cranks: SRAM S150 compact (50/34)
•Wheels: Orbea 2200 Hubs/R1800 Rims
•Tires: Vittoria Zaffiro 700x23
•Handlebars: Orbea Aluminum
•Stem: Orbea Carbon Aluminum
•Seatpost: Orbea Carbon fiber
•Saddle: Selle Italia X1 Flow
•Limited lifetime warranty on frame and fork


----------



## Breitling

too bad apex sucks...I'd love to see another ultegra onix


----------



## karlkras

*Someone should notify the Orbea shops out here in the NW.*

After seeing a review on the new 2013 Onix I started calling around (OR, WA) to try and find a contact where I could get up and personal with it. I'm considering a new rig this year and this would seem to be a good candidate, at least on paper.

All Orbea LBS's here that I talked to (2 in WA, 1 in OR) assumed I was talking about the 2012 Orca Bronze (this apparently is what the Onix became after it was discontinued?) and unaware of what this bike was, some even looking through their backlog to see if they could find a stray older Onix (I'm assuming ~2009) prior to discontinuing the model name. Needless to say, no, and not was I was looking for anyway.

With this said, if there's an Orbea rep reading this and have some idea on where I can get a test ride of an Onix (56-58) in my general vicinity (Portland OR) I'm all ears.


----------



## Breitling

karlkras said:


> After seeing a review on the new 2013 Onix I started calling around (OR, WA) to try and find a contact where I could get up and personal with it. I'm considering a new rig this year and this would seem to be a good candidate, at least on paper.
> 
> All Orbea LBS's here that I talked to (2 in WA, 1 in OR) assumed I was talking about the 2012 Orca Bronze (this apparently is what the Onix became after it was discontinued?) and unaware of what this bike was, some even looking through their backlog to see if they could find a stray older Onix (I'm assuming ~2009) prior to discontinuing the model name. Needless to say, no, and not was I was looking for anyway.
> 
> With this said, if there's an Orbea rep reading this and have some idea on where I can get a test ride of an Onix (56-58) in my general vicinity (Portland OR) I'm all ears.


You might want to try to call Orbea and ask them directly...great customer service in my experience. They discontinued the Onix after 2011 and brought it back in 2013 (exact same frame), so you might even be able to find an '11 sitting around somewhere


----------

